# Apple TV+ Bundle: Get CBS All Access & Showtime for $9.99/mo with an Apple TV+ subscription



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Apple TV+ subscribers can get a bundle of CBS All Access & Showtime through Apple TV Channels for $9.99/mo. Apple TV Channels only offers the CBS All Access (Commercial Free) plan.

No matter how you cut this the deal is very good for the trio.

Apple TV+ (monthly) + CBS All Access (Commercial Free) & Showtime bundle = $14.98/month
Apple TV+ (1 Yr Trial) + CBS All Access (Commercial Free) & Showtime bundle = $9.99/month
Once the Apple TV+ free trial is over the cheapest way to get all three is by switching Apple TV+ to annual ($49.99/yr) while the CBS AA & Showtime bundle continues to bill $9.99/mo. You will save an additional $9.89/yr this way for the trio.

For reference here is the existing bundle options from ViacomCBS if you add Showtime to an existing CBS All Access account (or add CBS All Access to an existing Showtime account) both these bundles only save you $1.99/mo over regular price:

CBS All Access (Limited Commercials) + Showtime = $14.99/mo
CBS All Access (Commercial Free) + Showtime = $18.99/mo
I am not a current Showtime subscriber but I am a current CBS All Access (Commercial Free) subscriber for $9.99/mo. Since I have Apple TV+ free until July 2021 (where I bought 2 Apple TV 4K's to replace my 2 Roku Ultras) I cancelled my standalone CBS All Access subscription and took up the Apple TV+ bundle.

Currently you can only watch Showtime content through the Apple TV app on supported devices. However you can link your Apple ID to a CBS account to use the standalone CBS All Access app on any device including Apple's own devices.

For me this comes in handy as the CBS All Access through Apple TV Channel only has a live stream of my local CBS affiliate. Also having access to the regular CBS All Access app means I can watch the Big Brother Live Feeds.

Here is how you link your Apple ID to a CBS account (must not be a subscriber to standalone CBS All Access):

Sign into CBS on CBS.com
Go here
Select the "Login with Apple TV" button and enter your Apple credentials
Now your two accounts are linked and you have full access to CBS.com, the standalone CBS All Access app and the CBS All Access Apple TV Channel.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this information!

We have had All Access no ads for several years now. But I was getting frustrated with the content during this pandemic.

Then both Peacock and HBO Max were unavailable through either our Amazon Cube and Roku plus I wanted Apple TV+, so I bought an Apple TV box in July using my wife's Apple iTunes Store account. So I signed up for the CBS All Access/Showtime deal through the Apple system and canceled my direct purchase All Access subscription. 

It was a little confusing because I don't have a lot of experience with Apple TV. And I had to understand that to get All Access outside the Apple box environment I had to create an account using her Apple info, but it worked.

At first I thought it was weird that in this deal Showtime was only available on the Apple box. Then irealized it really is a freebie as the price is what I've been paying for All Access and Peacock and Max are only on my Apple box.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Thanks for posting this information!
> 
> It was a little confusing because I don't have a lot of experience with Apple TV. And I had to understand that to get All Access outside the Apple box environment I had to create an account using her Apple info, but it worked.


Seconded on the Thanks. I'll have to see how this goes.

Anyhow, almost need an Apple TV + thread if there isn't one already. It has a lot of potential as a content aggregator, but it seems too focused on selling us things we don't have. It's a frustrating app because it could be so much more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

For info, Apple channels are also available on any streaming box that has the AppleTV+ app for it. Of course you have to be in that app to use them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

If only those were the actual prices.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a pretty decent offer. I don't really want to add more services to my overall plate, so I'd likely drop Netflix and just subscribe back into it on a month-by-month choice, if there's something to binge out from there. (Albeit my 12-year-old might give me the stinkeye for quite a while.) I don't honestly see myself utilizing CBS All Access often, but I would like to have Showtime. I guess getting CBS AA along with it is worth giving it a shot.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a good deal. Makes me wonder if Apple is making any profit on it. Before this, if you subbed to both Showtime and CBS AA (ad-free) through their separate apps on an Apple device, with Apple doing the billing, you'd have paid $21/mo ($11 for Showtime, $10 for CBS AA) and Apple would presumably have taken a 30% cut, $6.30. Even if Apple gave up that entire cut, it only brings the total cost down to $14.70. So this deal is kinda like Apple making nothing on Showtime and CBS AA and giving you Apple TV+ for only 30 cents a month!

But surely Apple isn't doing that. ViacomCBS must be accepting a lower wholesale price for their two services on these combo subs who come in via Apple TV Channels. Quite a bit lower. Perhaps this is an admission on their part that they're going to have to increase their content-to-price ratio if Showtime + CBS AA can be competitive with HBO Max and Hulu. If so, I'd expect ViacomCBS to lower their own combo price for both services purchased directly from them down from the current $19/mo level, which frankly is out of line with the marketplace.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> This is a good deal. Makes me wonder if Apple is making any profit on it. Before this, if you subbed to both Showtime and CBS AA (ad-free) through their separate apps on an Apple device, with Apple doing the billing, you'd have paid $21/mo ($11 for Showtime, $10 for CBS AA) and Apple would presumably have taken a 30% cut, $6.30. Even if Apple gave up that entire cut, it only brings the total cost down to $14.70. So this deal is kinda like Apple making nothing on Showtime and CBS AA and giving you Apple TV+ for only 30 cents a month!
> 
> But surely Apple isn't doing that. ViacomCBS must be accepting a lower wholesale price for their two services on these combo subs who come in via Apple TV Channels. Quite a bit lower. Perhaps this is an admission on their part that they're going to have to increase their content-to-price ratio if Showtime + CBS AA can be competitive with HBO Max and Hulu. If so, I'd expect ViacomCBS to lower their own combo price for both services purchased directly from them down from the current $19/mo level, which frankly is out of line with the marketplace.


I'm not sure how the two sides make money on this deal  however I normally get CBS All Access during _Big Brother. _Before the deal was announced I went with the commercial free tier this year.

Since I was already paying $9.99/mo for CBS All Access and have Apple TV+ free until June 2021 (due to me kicking Roku to the curb for two Apple TV 4K devices) I just cancelled the CBS All Access standalone and re-subbed under the combo deal when I figured out Apple TV Channel-CBS All Access subs can still use the standalone CBS All Access app. (The _Big Brother_ Live Feeds are only in the standalone CBS AA app.)

Another neat thing to save more money is put Apple TV+ on a yearly subscription ROFL. Switching Apple TV+ from monthly to yearly saves an additional $9.89/yr.



phrelin said:


> Thanks for posting this information!
> 
> We have had All Access no ads for several years now. But I was getting frustrated with the content during this pandemic.
> 
> ...


Your welcome. You actually can watch Showtime (and any other Apple TV Channels subscription) on both Fire TV & Roku devices through the Apple TV app for those devices.


----------

